# Transitioning paint from upstairs to downstairs



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Always go to a break point, be it an inside corner or outside. A pic would help so I can explain better.


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

we have a similar issue at home, but with our stairwell leading upstairs. We have 2 different colors of walls (the downstairs, due to little natural light, we painted creme while the upstairs is bright and is a medium beige). 

While I will be the first to proclaim that our solution is not perfect, it's the best we came-up with. We ran a moulding right at dividing line between the 1st and 2nd story along the wall. Above: beige Below:creme. 

Not perfect, but it also isn't too visually distracting. It works pretty well.


----------



## Madman78 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I decided to go with the horizontal transition instead of the vertical. It looks pretty good. I too used a piece of trim to help with the transition.


----------

